# New Lab Results--So Confused



## Runa-D (Oct 26, 2016)

*I ended up in the ER last night (10/21/18) for severe heart palps & severe shortness of breath..

*My anxiety is through the roof at the point of being hysterical at times

*The heart palps have been on-going for almost a year--my PCP keeps telling me my labs are normal but she has no clue--(I do have an apt w/ a functional medicine dox Dec 28 and a pending apt w/ an endocrinologist jan 24 (earliest apts for both)

*I felt good all summer--levels weren't perfect but I felt good enough to fly to see my daughter..I was on 15mcg of the 'OLD" Nature Throid..at the time of renewed prescription I was given what I am 'assuming' is the 'new' batch and my levels started to go up.. after 60 days on the new Nature Throid my level was 6.42 so I begged my PCP to let me try NP thyroid & she prescribed 15mg of NP

*Since the switch .. I've experienced heart palps.. and at points shortness of breath--I consulted my PCP and she asked if I would up my meds but never said to what..so, I doubled it and took 30mcg (which is still not even a minimal dose).. I started having more shortness of breath and worsening heart palps so I upped it again to 45mg.. and then the shortness of breath & heart palps were the worst I've ever experienced.. I backed it down to 30mg NP thyroid... and then down currently to 1-1/2 pills = 22 mg of NP

*So, for some reason my TSH keeps plummeting even though I'm on such a small dose...

3/6/18 = 2.04 (Old Nature Throid-Started new batch of Nature Throid) FT4=1.28 (.8-1.8).... FT3= 3.2 (2.0-4.4)

4/3/18 = 4.67 (30 days new Nature Throid) FT4=1.25 (.8-1.8)...FT3 = 2.7 (2.0-4.4)....RT3 16 (8-25)

6/11/18 =6.42 (after 60 days on the 'new' Nature Throid) ... FT4=1.21 (.8-1.8).... FT3 3.3 (2.0-4.4)

8/01/18 =2.02 (after switching to 15mg of NP thyroid initially then upped to 45mcg)
Heart palps started 10 days prior to this next result--

FT4= .88 (.8-1.8)

FT3= 2.6 (2.0-4.4)

RT3= 12 (8-25)

Vitamin D, 25-Hydroxy, Total

35.2 ng/mL

30.0 - 80.0 ng/mL

10/18/18 =TSH 0.73 (after being on 45 mcg of NP thyroid for 2 months-tests taken with no meds for 36 hrs)

FT4=1.01 (.8-1.08)

FT3=2.5 (2.0 - 4.4)

Iron

71 mcg/dL

37 - 145 mcg/dL

Ferritin

120 ng/mL

13 - 400 ng/mL

Vitamin B12

791 pg/mL

232 - 1245 pg/m

Iron

71 mcg/dL

37 - 145 mcg/dL

sorry posted Iron 2x's

Transferrin

268 mg/dL

200 - 360 mg/dL

Calculated TIBC

375 mcg/dL

250 - 460 mcg/dL

% Saturation

19 percent

20 - 55 percent

**********************************************************************************************************************************************************

10/21/18 ER last Night- TSH= 1.61 --no results for T3 or T4 yet (results show not anemic-magnesium is good-no heart problems)

Magnesium

2.3 mg/dL

1.7 - 2.8 mg/dL

Red Cell Count

4.5 m/cu mm

4.1 - 5.3 m/cu mm

Hemoglobin

13.1 gm/dL

11.9 - 15.8 gm/dL

Hematocrit

39.6 percent

37.4 - 48.3 percent

MCV

88 fL

82 - 99 fL

MCH

29 pg

27 - 33 pg

MCHC

33 percent

31 - 34 percent

RDW

13 percent

11 - 15 percent

Platelet Count

344 k/cu mm

150 - 450 k/cu mm

I'm at a loss here.. anyone maybe know why my TSH, T3 and T4 are all low? I know my T3 and T4 screams HYPO but I thought if your HYPO that your TSH would be very elevated? I'm afraid if I take more meds that my TSH will go so low I'll be hyper.(I feel VERY hyper).. I feel like I'm stuck between if I don't take enough meds my T3 & T4 won't improve.. however, when I upped them I can't breath and my heart leaps out of my chest.. not to mention my anxiety is really off the charts

The ER told me it was nothing but anxiety.. doc said 'good luck' and sent me home

any thoughts or help would be greatly appreciated..

Please and thank you


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

What happens when you discontinue thyroid meds all together?


----------



## Runa-D (Oct 26, 2016)

Hi! I tried it.. for the 1st 2 days I felt great.. then I started having symptoms but exacerbated... that was the 2 days I didn't take them then had the blood draw where my levels were

PCP 10/18/18-- TSH .73 ..........FT3=2.5 (2.0-4.4)..... FT4=1.01 (.8-1.8)

Now just wondering what the tests would say if I hadn't stopped for 2 days...

I can say this morning I only took 1-1/2 pills which equals 22 mg which is utterly ridiculous because it's honestly not much at all.. I have no idea what's happening short of maybe they gave me the wrong pills at the pharmacy?

My bottle says NP thyroid 15 mg... I know Nature Throid ect it's in mcg... also, I tried to look up what the pills are supposed to look like and I can't find a 15 mg of NP.. mine says AP 327 and it's a speckly tan oval/oblong pill.. according to Drugs.com it's supposed to be round but there's no pix.. i googled the heck out of it...

At this point, I'm so stressed.. can't breath.. heart palps... and the ER did nothing except run a bunch of tests and tell me 'Good Luck'...

Hoping beyond hope my PCP has some insight.. but, who knows.... haven't heard a peep out of her..


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Your labs look hypo to me - the FT-3 especially.

Try getting your Ferritin and Vitamin D levels to upper ranges and see if you feel improvement. That's my only suggestion - sorry.

If the ER did not detect any heart issues then there is nothing else you can try - otherwise I would suggest a beta blocker. Did they give you any lorazapam for the anxiety?


----------



## Runa-D (Oct 26, 2016)

Hi Lovlkn--Unfortunately, the ER gave me nothing.. they found nothing wrong w/ my heart or any other test so, the doc literally said 'it's all anxiety.. follow up w/ your PCP & good luck' and left the room..

What I honestly think at this point.. I've been under a severe amount of stress... my best friend of 30 years and the father of my daughter (we were never married).. is dying.. he is under hospice care in my daughters home.. he is suffering tremendously & so is my daughter... my daughter has begged me to come down to help her but I can't... I WANT to.. more than anything but physically I can't.. I can't even walk up the stairs w/o being out of breath.. my heart palps are through the roof and I can't breath even when sitting down being still.. I feel like I'd be a huge burden on her & the last thing she needs is 2 parents to take care of.. plus, my anxiety is so high..I don't know that I could actually deal w/ watching him die.. my daughter is a true millennial.. she loves her dad but sees his sickness as an inconvenience.. she HATES that he's in her house dying b/c she can't do anything.. I'm having a huge problem with that.. she also has 2 young children.. 2 dogs.. a cat.. chickens & watches other people's dogs.. .. to put it in a nut shell.. her life has always been in utter chaos that I get stressed just going to visit b/c i end up doing EVERYTHING... cleaning, cooking, watching the kids, putting out the multiple dogs.. they are pitbulls that never has been trained.. she wants me to solve all the problems and I can't... it breaks my heart that he is now on the iminent list & has only 2-3 weeks (according to the Hospice nurse)... I wish I were physically & emotionally capable to go but, I'm not... she is pressuring me hard & the guilt she's giving me is unbearable..

So, to put it plainly.. I'm betting the tremendous stress has affected my thyroid... the constant state of anxiety is heightened so severely that this period in my life is too much on my body as a whole..

I am 5'3 and 110 lbs... I'm not a strong person & until I get my numbers under control I remain weak all around... sadly, I just turned 50 & I know it's not supposed to be like this...

I also believe that I do not do well w/ T3.. looking back on when the heart palps started.. it started w/ Nature Throid and assumed it was b/c I needed a higher dose... switching to NP has been the worst & it really started going downhill from there in the last few months... I think I'm converting T4 just fine & don't need the T3 b/c it just boosts the anxiety and since I'm already underweight i don't need to lose anymore however, i cannot gain to save my life... either all this or I have a pituitary issue which I'll never get to the bottom of b/c I haven't found the right doc yet...

This PCP is #3.. endo in January would be #2 and hoping beyond hope i can make it to Dec 28 to see the functional medicine doc... our healthcare system has failed me so far... I try to self help.. but, I'm no doctor..

My apologies for the long winded story... just wondering if massive stress can mess w/ your thyroid/numbers/health... and some other idea floating around.. I'm walking blindly here.. and muddling through each day w/ the hope something changes...

Also, the last 2 days I have reduced my NP to 1-1/2 pills a day (22mg).. I feel a bit better.. breathing is not as labored but still an issue.. I think I need more T4 and less T3.. does that make sense??


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

You're on that Hashimotos rollercoaster ride....

Could be a long ride..............

"What about Levothyroxine...T4 only"???

it works for many.......

{I'd go see your Daughter if I was you, Hashi's or no Hashi's }


----------



## Runa-D (Oct 26, 2016)

I'm still waiting to hear back from my PCP.. although it's been 5 long days.. I've asked her about Tirosint.. but, again, it's like waiting for my cat to start talking.. I have no idea what additional tests she took.. so, maybe she's waiting for RT3 or some other tests to come back before she messages me... her particular dox office doesn't move at a rapid pace.. I've waited longer than a month to hear back from them... anyhoo, I would LOVE to go to my daughters.. but she is 15 hrs away... I cannot drive it b/c I am so weak.. I had a plane ticket for last Sat but ended up in the ER instead... this thyroid problem has become a huge issue in my life... I'm trying to navigate each day & def not trying to add anymore stress to her or my life... she is extraordinarily demanding--not just during this excruciating period but throughout her adult life--my heart hurts for her & her father.. but at this time.. I have to take care of me so I can actually help .. I've put myself on the back burner for years & what I'm going through now is the result... going to the ER instead of the airport was an eye opener... if I'm under this much anxiety.. I'll be no help to anyone... she doesn't respect my health concerns.. I'm only supposed to be there for her regardless of what I'm personally going through... it def isn't a 2 way street..


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

sorry, posted twice....
It's not my fault....

It's this Website...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

She has to live in our shoes to know what this is like.
My Family at first were very concerned but as the tittering process with these thyroid meds took me time to find the right doctor, thyroid hormone type and dose they began acting like your daughter not being too concerned anymore.
It took me a few years to get to where I am now which is not perfect .
I still get a few minor symptoms here and there.
"autoimmune disease is hereditary"

Thyroid hormone replacement is a treatment and not a cure.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Do you still have a thyroid?

If so, I would ask for an ultrasound. Could be some nodules have formed thus making it difficult to stabilize on your meds.


----------



## Pamzilla13 (Sep 9, 2013)

No antibodies tested since November of 2017? Do you have results, but didn't post?


----------

